# Lathe Back Splash



## q20v (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey guys,

This is a pretty simple project but it should have a major impact on my lathe area. Without a back splash oil and swarf would end up behind the lathe and would sometimes be neglected for a while. I put off this project long enough, and it's finally done. I'm no expert in sheet metal work so it's a bit rough around the edges, but it should do the job just fine.

Before:



20g piece of sheet metal I had laying around:



Cut to shape with snips:



My makeshift bender. Not precise but it bent the metal.. Yes, that's the bottom of an engine stand.



First bend, this is a slight bend at the bottom to clear the lathe motor:



And the second bend in the middle



Attachment point to the lathe head stock:



I drilled the drip pan mounting holes from behind (felt that the next morning) and used a center drill in a chuck to clean up the burr.



I had some 90* brackets kicking around that I folder over the edges to add some rigidity to the back splash.



A few rivets to hold the stiffeners on:



All done and ready for paint:



My first painting attempt was Rustoleum Satin Black, and although it was satin it still had too much glare for my liking. Plus the black wasn't doing it for me, so I re-painted it gloss grey. Kinda blends in better than the black.




In this picture you can see how the middle of the bend isn't as bent as the sides.



Thanks for looking!

Barry


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Barry ,
looks great, very cool idea!


----------



## q20v (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks Mike! I didn't have anything to machine yesterday so I threw some chips against it by hand. Worked as planned...


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 23, 2017)

I like the colour you chose for it,blends very nicely.


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2017)

"so I threw some chips against it by hand."
Nice test ,

 I'm sure it will help protect the wall,


----------

